# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  डाटा रिकवरी के लिए शानदार सॉफ्टवेयर WinMend Data Recovery 1.4.1.0

## Chandrshekhar

WinMend डेटा रिकवरी से   FAT12 / FAT16 / FAT32, NTFS / / NTFS5पर डेटा ठीक हो जाते है । 
. यह विभिन्न हार्ड ड्राइव, हटाने योग्य ड्राइव  में भी डेटा कार्ड में विभाजन स्कैन, और खोज के लिए और पुनर्प्राप्त या नष्ट फाइल को पुनः प्राप्त के लिए उपयोग किया जाता है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

WinMend डाटा रिकवरी के कुछ प्रमुख विशेषताएं 

त्वरित स्कैन:

इस सुरक्षित और उच्च गति स्कैन इंजन के साथ, आप जल्दी पता लगा के ठीक कर सकते है   नष्ट हुई  फ़ाइलों को ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पूर्ण स्कैन:

कुछ मामले में त्वरित स्कैन विफल रहता है, तो आप पूर्ण स्कैन के माध्यम से  लापता फ़ाइलों को खोज सकते है,   पूर्ण स्कैन में लंबा समय लग सकता है. फिर भी ये अन्य इस तरह के सॉफ्टवेयार से फास्ट ही है 
 (पूर्ण स्कैन को स्वरूपित विभाजन के लिए दृढ़ता से अनुशंसा की जाती है.)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुरक्षित फ़ाइल रिकवरी:

WinMend डाटा रिकवरी हमेशा सुरक्षित संचालन सुनिश्चित करता है जो  फ़ाइलें ठीक है. यह कभी किसी भी मौजूदा फ़ाइलों को  नष्ट नहीं करता ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यहा से डाउनलोड करे 

http://www.filesonic.com/file/gmGpy7L

या 

http://www.fileserve.com/file/GYwejWY

----------


## The Master

चंद्रशेखर जी आप एक सोफ़्ट्वेअर कि जानकारी के लिये एक सुत्र बना रहे है ।

यहासे आगे आप सभी सोफ़्टवेअर कि जानकारी इसी सुत्र मे दिजिए , एक सोफ़्ट्वेअर के लिये एक सुत्र बनाएंगे तो इन्हे मर्ज कर दिया जाएगा ।

धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> चंद्रशेखर जी आप एक सोफ़्ट्वेअर कि जानकारी के लिये एक सुत्र बना रहे है ।
> 
> यहासे आगे आप सभी सोफ़्टवेअर कि जानकारी इसी सुत्र मे दिजिए , एक सोफ़्ट्वेअर के लिये एक सुत्र बनाएंगे तो इन्हे मर्ज कर दिया जाएगा ।
> 
> धन्यवाद ।


मास्टर भाई ये सब मेने इन्हें पहले भी कहा था की एक सोफ्टवेयर के लिए एक सूत्र अच्छी बात नहीं........

----------


## Dark Rider

> मास्टर भाई ये सब मेने इन्हें पहले भी कहा था की एक सोफ्टवेयर के लिए एक सूत्र अच्छी बात नहीं........


हा अति बुरी है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस सूत्र मैं मित्रो से अनुरोध है की अधिक से अधिक डाटा रिकवर से संबन्धित जानकारी/सॉफ्टवेयर पोस्ट करे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंद्रशेखर जी आप एक सोफ़्ट्वेअर कि जानकारी के लिये एक सुत्र बना रहे है ।
> 
> यहासे आगे आप सभी सोफ़्टवेअर कि जानकारी इसी सुत्र मे दिजिए , एक सोफ़्ट्वेअर के लिये एक सुत्र बनाएंगे तो इन्हे मर्ज कर दिया जाएगा ।
> 
> धन्यवाद ।





> इस सूत्र मैं मित्रो से अनुरोध है की अधिक से अधिक डाटा रिकवर से संबन्धित जानकारी/सॉफ्टवेयर पोस्ट करे ।


सूत्र को ठीक से समझ तो ले सर जी, इतनी जल्दबाज़ी हमेशा उचित नहीं है । धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

स्क्रीन शॉट .....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> चंद्रशेखर जी आप एक सोफ़्ट्वेअर कि जानकारी के लिये एक सुत्र बना रहे है ।
> 
> यहासे आगे आप सभी सोफ़्टवेअर कि जानकारी इसी सुत्र मे दिजिए , एक सोफ़्ट्वेअर के लिये एक सुत्र बनाएंगे तो इन्हे मर्ज कर दिया जाएगा ।
> 
> धन्यवाद ।


मास्टर जी अआपने बिलकुल सही कहा , इस तरह यदि अलग अलग सूत्र बनाने लगे तो फिर सभी सदस्य अपने हिसाब से सूत्र बनायेंगे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मास्टर जी अआपने बिलकुल सही कहा , इस तरह यदि अलग अलग सूत्र बनाने लगे तो फिर सभी सदस्य अपने हिसाब से सूत्र बनायेंगे



सभी अन्य फोरम पर यही तरीका है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इस सूत्र मैं मित्रो से अनुरोध है की अधिक से अधिक डाटा रिकवर से संबन्धित जानकारी/सॉफ्टवेयर पोस्ट करे ।





> मास्टर जी अआपने बिलकुल सही कहा , इस तरह यदि अलग अलग सूत्र बनाने लगे तो फिर सभी सदस्य अपने हिसाब से सूत्र बनायेंगे





> सभी अन्य फोरम पर यही तरीका है |


भाई एक बार आपको फोन पे काफी फोरम की लिंक दी थी,फिर से देख लो आप, वैसे भी इसमे डाटा रिकवरी से संबन्धित सॉफ्टवेयर डालूँगा , अगर अच्छे लगे तो

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई एक बार आपको फोन पे काफी फोरम की लिंक दी थी,फिर से देख लो आप, वैसे भी इसमे डाटा रिकवरी से संबन्धित सॉफ्टवेयर डालूँगा , अगर अच्छे लगे तो


मै तो आपके पक्ष मे हू जी |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मै तो आपके पक्ष मे हू जी |


जी भाई , मैंने तो यहा तक देखा है की दुनिया के अच्छे फोरम पे जहां की न्या क्या है मैं पोस्ट आने के पहले मोडरेसन होती है, केवल गुनवत्ता भरी पोस्ट होने पे ही सूत्र को न्या क्या है मैं जंप कराया जाता है, वहा भी सॉफ्टवेयर के लिए अलग-अलग सूत्र है ताकि सदस्य अपने काम के सॉफ्टवेयर आसानी से खोज सके, सूत्रो मैं वयर्थ ही समय नष्ट ना हो, धन्यवाद भाई जी ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> जी भाई , मैंने तो यहा तक देखा है की दुनिया के अच्छे फोरम पे जहां की न्या क्या है मैं पोस्ट आने के पहले मोडरेसन होती है, केवल गुनवत्ता भरी पोस्ट होने पे ही सूत्र को न्या क्या है मैं जंप कराया जाता है, वहा भी सॉफ्टवेयर के लिए अलग-अलग सूत्र है ताकि सदस्य अपने काम के सॉफ्टवेयर आसानी से खोज सके, सूत्रो मैं वयर्थ ही समय नष्ट ना हो, धन्यवाद भाई जी ।


सहमत हू... |

----------


## swami ji

सही हे चंद भाई ,,,,आज का कहेना  मास्टर जी  चंद भाई सही हे जी ,,,सूत्र को हम सब गति प्रदान और आचा बनाने के प्रयास में हे और एस में सिर्फ  देता रिकवरी के सोफ्टवेर  डालेगे ओके ,,,,

----------


## swami ji

> सभी अन्य फोरम पर यही तरीका है |


आप जरानम बताने का कष्ट करगे मित्र ....

यहाँ पर एस फोरम की बात होतो आची हे मनोज भाई ,,,,दूसरे हमसे आचे  हे तो भी हमें नहीं चाहिए   .. हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा

ऐसे ही दूसरे फोरम का प्रचार सब करते हे यहाँ पर .....थोडा मास्टर जी एस पर ध्यान देने की जरुरत हे आपको ,,,,सूत्र  से ज्यादा ....

----------


## shankar52

मित्र आप मुझे ये बताये की किसी सॉफ्टवेर का क्रैक  फाइल कैसे बनया जाता है

----------

